# CISCO ASDM Rules



## mrw5641 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi all, new to the forum!

We got a second service provider (Lightpath) and I created a new interface and I have access to the new external IPs only when I am on the wireless network that hosts the firewall. Once I switch I don't have access.

I created rules to allow access in particular port 23 but I see in the console that port 23 is being blocked although I allowed it. Did I miss a step?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mrw5641 (Aug 14, 2015)

4	Aug 13 2015	15:02:37	106023	173.251.21.2	54790 my external 23	Deny tcp src LPOUT:173.251.21.2/54790 dst DMZ:myexteral/23http://47.19.64.72/23 by access-group "LPOUT_access_in" [0x0, 0x0]



This is the rule:
1Trueany myinternalIP
tcp/5000
tcp/8080
tcp/9090
tcp/ftp
tcp/ftp-data
tcp/http
tcp/telnetPermit0Default []


----------



## mrw5641 (Aug 14, 2015)

If I remove the default route pointing the 0.0.0.0 to the new ISP will that possibly work for access?


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate, can you post the output of the following commands please:

sh run access-list
sh run interface


----------

